# CoD Black Ops Reveal



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Competition

Compete, Customize and Create is the slogan they are going with for Black Ops multiplayer
Spy Plane killstreak reward
Combat training, multiplayer training map with AI. Different rank progression. Aimed at players who don


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Live blog starts in an hour at http://dedicated124.inmotionhosting.com/~oneofs7/


----------



## Horus (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/muzzafuzzawtf

^_^


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/muzzafuzzawtf
> 
> ^_^


dont see anything...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2010)

What are they revealing? Zombies?


----------



## Horus (Sep 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's Josh's fault


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> What are they revealing? Zombies?


No idea, they wont say. But they say we'll be surprised.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nvm, its working now


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the new game is a free update to MW2.

OGAWD


----------



## Horus (Sep 1, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> What are they revealing? Zombies?


Multiplayer n' stuff


----------



## Horus (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.1up.com/news/call-of-duty-black-ops-multiplayer-liveblog

n'

http://twitter.com/jd_2020/mp-reveal


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2010)

So far nothing about betas and no zombies.

Let me know when they say something interesting.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

This multiplayer sounds soooo much better than MW2's.

Also, Hutch is posting a commentary later, over a Black Ops game, I'll post when it's up.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

This looks legit, might skip Halo and just preorder this. I wont be playing much Halo once this comes out anyway.. 

scratch that, just watched a few halo reach trailers i hadnt seen, im in.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

@David that link you posted 1:38 Fail drop shot.


----------



## Pear (Sep 1, 2010)

Definitely no Halo Reach, but it looks like it has the potential to destroy MW2. It'll be on my Christmas wishlist.


----------



## David (Sep 2, 2010)

http://bigpwner.com/2010/09/01/exposed-what-is-making-a-return-whats-not/

No stopping power, jug, or commando!


----------



## Conor (Sep 2, 2010)

Defiantly buying now.


----------



## David (Sep 2, 2010)

Hutch just posted a commentary. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqwLMzYcFV8


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> http://bigpwner.com/2010/09/01/exposed-what-is-making-a-return-whats-not/
> 
> No stopping power, jug, or commando!


I gotta hope that juggernaut is in zombies


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks legit.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 2, 2010)

The currency instead of xp is awesome!


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 2, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> The currency instead of xp is awesome!


Eh. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## David (Sep 2, 2010)

more hutch up.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm getting presitige for this since I <3 that new bomb rc car killstreak....


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 2, 2010)

Im gettin hardened


----------



## David (Sep 2, 2010)

inside xbox video up


----------



## Conor (Sep 2, 2010)

Saw tactical insertions in the Inside Xbox video, ugh.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2010)

Saw it on Inside Gaming earlier, there were parts I thought looked good. It had things I liked the sound of.
I still think the RC is going to be a huge pain in the ass. All in all though, I don't plan on getting it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

I think people are still gonna complain they showed A LOT of explosions. 

Explosions = fggt BAWWWIING DATS SO CHEAP!

They should make a game mode where its only a gun and pistol with like 3 clips and no reloading until the ammo is depleted other-wise you'd be wasting ammo.
That way nobody can complain.



OM*G BASIC TRAINING! you can play in Online maps against A.I siiiiick.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 2, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Saw tactical insertions in the Inside Xbox video, ugh.


Are you sure? because they are basically aiming to get rid off everything that made people hate mw2.


----------



## David (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I think people are still gonna complain they showed A LOT of explosions.
> 
> Explosions = fggt BAWWWIING DATS SO CHEAP!
> 
> ...


As long as OMA/danger close stay out of the game, it shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Saw tactical insertions in the Inside Xbox video, ugh.


I didn't notice anything like that.


----------



## David (Sep 2, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theyll tweak it for sure, so people cant boost.


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2010)

*censored.3.0*.  Now I want this game.  Too bad the game is going even further in the direction I don't want it to.


----------



## David (Sep 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They took away "join session in progress"


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow *censored.3.0*ing boosters that how I played 90% of my games with friends.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. Now it's actually crucial to make a party before joining matches.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friends playing Demolition? you come in late WAIT 20MINS!


----------



## David (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's only for free for all, guys.


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh shi-

I just read that the Dragunov will be returning to multiplayer in Black Ops.

Guess I'm buying it now.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 3, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Oh shi-
> 
> I just read that the Dragunov will be returning to multiplayer in Black Ops.
> 
> Guess I'm buying it now.


Really? Sweeeet.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 3, 2010)

What are your thoughts on in WaW when you died by an explosion you blew off an arm/leg etc should that return?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 3, 2010)

*BLUE PERK:*

*Lightweight* = Move faster. (Lightweight) 
*Scavenger* = Resupply from dead bodies. (Scavenger) 
*Ghost* = Undetectable by Spy plane, and blackbird. (Clod blooded)
*Flak Jacket* = Reduces explosion damage. (Forget)
*Hardline* = Kill streaks are one less kill. (Hardline)

Each Perk costs 2,000 and Lightweight is the default unlock.
Pro-feature enabled.

*RED PERK:*

*Hardened* = Bullets penetration better. (Stopping power Much?)
*Scout* = Hold breath longer. (Iron lungs much) 
*Steady Aim* = Increased hip-fire accuracy. (Steady ai- wait what...)
*Sleight of hand* = Faster reloads. (Wow.)
*Warlord* = Equip two weapons to your primary weapon. (Bling)

All perks are 2,000 and Hardened is the default unlock. 
Pro-feature enabled. 

*YELLOW PERK:*

*Marathon* = LONGER sprint. (Call it extreme condition. NOT marathon.
*Ninja* = Silent movement. (Really? <_<)
*Second Chance* = Pull out your pistol before dying. (Last stand) 
*Hacker* = Ability to detect enemy equipment and explosives. (Maybe they got rid of the grenade danger indicator? 
*Tactical Mask* = Reduces the effect of flash and concussion grenades. ( There stuns.) 

All perks cost 2,000 and Extreme Conditioning Marathon is the default unlock. 
Pro-feature enabled.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Overall</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Wtf... NO NEW PERKS! all they did was either recycle them or change the names, and put them in a different color. Sure they could change it but I doubt it.




			
				somebody said:
			
		

> But Garrett they got rid of the bad ones and kept the good ones!


 Great I'm happy no more stupid perks, and yes they are useful (most) but I would have liked some change even if this works.

The last hope is there are some really good "Pros" in there.</div>

TI IS BACK! D =


----------



## AndyB (Sep 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> *Hardened* = Bullets penetration better. (Stopping power Much?)
> 
> *Hacker* = Ability to detect enemy equipment and explosives. (Maybe they got rid of the grenade danger indicator?


No, wrong. Not stopping power. That means it goes through the walls. There was one that did this in CoD4 if you forgot.

@the Hacker perk, think Sitrep.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 3, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Compete, Customize and Create


Sounds like what should be a slogan for LittleBigPlanet.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FMJ I forget which one in CoD 4.

I knew that about Hacker.  But I wanted to say that instead. 

ATTACK DOGS 11 killstreak I REALLY hope they up'd the power. In WaW Never once died from one. Too easy Shot or Knife, too easy. 

Anybody know how to get money in CoD BO? Only Wager matches?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you get it the same way you could get xp in older cod's


----------



## Mino (Sep 7, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> *BLUE PERK:*
> 
> *Lightweight* = Move faster. (Lightweight from MW2)
> *Scavenger* = Resupply from dead bodies. (Scavenger from MW2)
> ...


Dude... your comments were so... wrong.  Fix'd.

I'm glad to see Commando gone, but Last Stand and some others really didn't need to make a return.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 7, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lord, dogs gave me so much trouble on WaW,...Probably because I got it on the wii **censored.2.0*ty controls*

But all in all I'm still looking forward to this, are claymores coming back? If so, I can tell what my dad will be doing for 2 months after christmas >_>.....well, other than his job XD.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2010)

This is just a guess but i think the perks they announced are just the returning perks not the final list


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay sure they were on CoD4 but don't you tell me they weren't on MW2 as well. < ____<


lol@two weapons on your primary weapon. two ATTACHMENTS. : <


----------



## Pear (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm glad to see most of the best perks are returning, and they threw out the cheap ones. But honestly, would it kill 'em to make some new ones?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see most of the best perks are returning, and they threw out the cheap ones. But honestly, would it kill 'em to make some new ones?


I have 2 responses
1.That might not be the final list but just the returning
2.It might be for the best


----------



## Pear (Sep 7, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, if they beta tested like other games, they'd be able to experiment with new perks and figure out which are cheap and exploitable.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 7, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K.
The way they're taking the game now, doesn't seem they screw up the perks.


@Pear We'll have to see what the "PRO." is.


----------

